# Cascade Park In Bangor, Maine



## complexity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not trying to flood this forum with all my work, I just wanted to post one more 







http://maineshome.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/p10108721.jpg- High Resolution






http://maineshome.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/p1010871.jpg- High Resolution


----------



## Yemme (Oct 24, 2008)

That darn truck... Nice pics.  Would love to have a garden like that.


----------

